# Help with name"Photo"



## Mimi (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi everyone :wave: 

Im new and need some help picking out a name for my new baby boy,i get him on the 13th,cant wait,.Having a very hard time coming up with a name,im open to all names.Or should i leave it Butch,thats what the breeder calls him??Cant wait to get to know everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Butch quite suits him , dunno why but i think he looks like a Boycee !! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol now theres 3 of us trying to name black and tans!
xxxxx


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I just thought of this name and I really like it - Tanner. He's black & tan and I was trying to be creative when Tanner popped into my head. He's also adorable .... I want him!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

hes too cute to be called butch!


----------



## Mimi (Jul 28, 2005)

Jeez...so meny names,its hard to pick,i think this is going to be as hard as when i names my kids,lol.
Thanks for all the great names,added to my list.My husband says i should just quit worrying about it and call him"hay you"since im never going to choose enyway :lol: .


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I can't stop thinking of names .... I should really go out and get my own puppy to name - but, then again, I'd probably be asking y'all to name it because I wouldn't be able to choose.

Keefer: gaelic for handsome, beloved
Skeeter: just because I like it.
Milo: I just thought of that name and I love it.
Tango: because Tango goes with cash!

I need more coffee. Ooohh... Java! I am naming my next brown pet Java.


----------



## Mimi (Jul 28, 2005)

ohhh...i like the Skeeter and the java,im doomed.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Do what I did. Imagine that he's a year old and is ripping up your favorite pair of shoes.

What name do you want to yell at the top of your lungs, other than four-letter ones?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love butch ....but what about friday ? then you are getting friday on the 13 th  

kisses nat


----------



## Chiqui (Jul 27, 2005)

He looks like a Dr. Pepper to me or:

Asterix
Digger
Nacho
Peanut
Taco
TicTac
BooBoo
Simba :arrow: :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Well first he is a doll. I like Tanner or Java


----------



## Mimi (Jul 28, 2005)

My hubby really likes the Java name too,I told him we would write them all down then choose the one that fits him when he gets here.I told him we would have to do like was said and think about when hes older and we need to yell at him(not)  

Thanks to all of you for the great names and if you think of more please keep them coming.


----------



## mchelsea13 (Jul 20, 2005)

so i just went through finding a name for my boy too... here are some i had...


Kitty
Sully
Punkin
Rocky
Bruizer
Brucey

Those are what i like hope i could give ya some ideas


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I love Milo!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i have some

blackjack: like the card game
Expresso: cofee stuff
Inky
Midnight
Bubba


----------



## jennabennabebe (Jul 12, 2005)

how about.. teddy or bear?


----------



## Mimi (Jul 28, 2005)

I like midnight and teddy to,this is so exciteing,i cant wait to meet him and just give him lots of kisses.She is sending me a care back for him this week along with his toys and food and stuff,i feel like im getting ready for a new baby.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

He looks like a Prince!!...Call him Prince!!


----------



## WonkaBar (Aug 4, 2005)

here are a few names that I like (though I am known for liking weird names :3)

Mochie
Squidget (pronounced squidge-et)
Kit-Kat (call 'em Kit)
Carmello
Atticus
Felix
Tobias (call him toby)
Scout

Good luck on naming him


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

call him squirt =)


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

he's simply cute<3


----------



## tmroby (Aug 27, 2005)

COOPER... ur funny :lol: but this is very true :!:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i like the name morgan dont ask me why i really dont know i always wanted a black horsa and to call it morgan strange lol


----------



## tmroby (Aug 27, 2005)

for this little guy I like the name "Dobie" he looks like a little doberman with his markings... :wink:


----------



## sugar29020 (Sep 4, 2005)

Awwwwwww - I LOVE HIM ! He looks like a miniature version of my rott - Coco . Did you ever find a name for the cute lil guy ? :nike:


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

I've always thought that if i ever get a male chi i'll name his Oscar. Just cuz i think it's cute.


----------



## suzyb (Sep 10, 2005)

what about cubby? my friend had a yorkie those colors and named him that and i think it's so adorable! eh u probably already have a name by now though but i figured i'd still suggest it for anyone else looking


----------



## Jacquelyn Solomon (Sep 7, 2005)

He is adorable and looks like he'll grow up to be a strong boy! Here's a few other names to throw into the ring. Just brain-storming:

:toothy4: Jake, Jackson, Hercules (lol), Tucker, Phil, Mr. Big, Sport, HotShot, Champ, Skipper, and Scout. 

Oh my gosh, I've got a brain-cramp!  I have a black & tan female and her name is Maybelline. It took forever to come up with that silly name, but she loves it. 

Good luck!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

duke?


----------

